# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  MIT Media Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - media.mit.edu

youtube.com/mitmedialab

vimeo.com/mitmedialab

facebook.com/mitmedialab

twitter.com/medialab

linkedin.com/company/mit-media-lab

medium.com/mit-media-lab

MIT Media Lab on Wikipedia

Divisions:

Project Kino (kinetic wearables)

Mediated Matter Group

Laboratory for Social Machines

Personal Robots Group

Tangible Media Group

Open Agriculture Initiative

Fluid Interfaces Group

Lifelong Kindergarten group

Associate Director - Cynthia Breazeal

Associate Director - Hiroshi Ishii

Associate Director - Andrew Lippman

Projects:

Innovating Learning and Education in the Era of AI

Cyborg Botany, augmented plants

Machine behaviour

Elowan, plant-robot hybrid

AI Spirits, Artificial Intelligence shows us the ghosts all around us

Deep Angel, artificial intelligence that erases objects from photographs

Spatial Flux, seamless pneumatic surface that morphs to embrace the human body in zero gravity

bioLogic, growing living actuators and synthesizing responsive bio-skin

----------


## Airicist

Happy Birthday, MIT Media Lab

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> As the legendary MIT Media Lab turns 30th, we go behind the scenes to honor its past and get a peek at future innovations.

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence: society in the loop

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> Artificial Intelligence: Society in the Loop
> with Iyad Rahwan
> Director, Scalable Cooperation group 
> MIT Media Lab

----------

